# Brokencyde Arrested for Rape, Child Porn, and Drugs (from TMZ)



## DevinShidaker (Jul 20, 2010)

I know these guys like to pull publicity stunts, but I get the feeling this is legit. Hopefully somebody does terrible things to them while they're in prison.

ALBUQERQUE, NEW MEXICO. The FBI are beginning their investigation on a band arrested earlier this morning on various charges. The band, identified as Brokencyde was pulled over by a patrolman at approximately 8 AM central time after the vehicle they were traveling in hit radar trackers traveling at 70 MPH, 15 over the posted speed limit of 55. 

"Upon entering walking to the vehicle, the patrolman immediately smelled marijuana, and smoke was apparently visible in the cabin." said a commanding officer today who then stated "A member of the band was with a female passenger, later to discovered to be at the age of 14." the girl, band, and six other occupants including a sound technician and body guard were arrested at the scene and transported to The City Jail. According to police reports, there was no formal Van driver at the scene and items in the vehicle included various drugs such as marijuana, cocaine, and LSD. A laptop was also found containing hundreds of pictures displaying the members of the band engaging in sexual activities with who authorities assume are women under the age of 18. The FBI began speaking with the individuals found on the Van, along with roughly two dozen others, including a fourth bandmate who was not with the other members at the time. Their record label has declined comment and their manager is among who has been put in custody.

tmznews.tk


----------



## ibanez254 (Jul 20, 2010)

Serves them right for all the shitty "music" they make.

Inb4theydungoofed


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 20, 2010)

They're already guilty of raping my eardrums, but this is probably another bullshit publicity stunt. They've definitely not got any dignity left to lose so they might as well accuse themselves of being child molesters.

Anyway, here's Warren Ellis



Warren Ellis said:


> It&#8217;s a near-perfect snapshot of everything that&#8217;s shit about this point in the culture.
> 
> It is, however, going to be one of those great Litmus tests. If you meet someone who likes this? Even if they profess to like it in an "ironic," knowing, media-aware kind of way? Then they&#8217;re a turd with a haircut.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 20, 2010)

This time it better be truth.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 20, 2010)

THERE IS A GOD!


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 20, 2010)

Brokencyde...Livin the dream...


----------



## drmosh (Jul 20, 2010)

haha, I so hope it's true


----------



## Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't see anything else. Wont call it till a major news site says something. 

I would have put this in off topic too because i wouldnt call brokencyde music related


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 20, 2010)

Plug said:


> Don't see anything else. Wont call it till a major news site says something.
> 
> I would have put this in off topic too because i wouldnt call brokencyde music related


Too bad we don't have a "Pedophiles, Rape & Drugs" forum, they'd fit in perfectly there


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank god, my prayers finally went through


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2010)

i mean if you're brokencyde i believe you'd be very very tempted to give ohfucksheiswaytoyoungbutimfamousandhornysex a swingby and if its legit they're majorly boned ^^


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 20, 2010)

Age of consent in New Mexico is 17, and the 4 year rule applies to people younger. How old are the members of brokencyde?


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 20, 2010)

They've been around since '06 so they can't be that young.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 20, 2010)

They look pretty young, but yeah 14yo passenger doesn't mean "dick in a 14yo chick at the time of arrest". They probably just got busted for the drugs and mayyyybe something like "corrupting a minor".


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 20, 2010)

Well there's the whole laptop full of kiddy porn thing. Anyway, I can't see it on any other site so I'm still thinking it's their puerile publicity machine at work.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 20, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> but this is probably another bullshit publicity stunt.


you wouldn't want THAT image for yourself, even as brokencyde i guess.


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 20, 2010)

shitsøn;2068649 said:


> you wouldn't want THAT image for yourself, even as brokencyde i guess.



Brokencyde's broad lyrical themes are substance abuse, misogyny, and jailbait. They already have that image.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 20, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Well there's the whole laptop full of kiddy porn thing.



They said "girls that look under 18" unless they track down the chicks and verify they're underage I don't see them getting in trouble about it. I don't even think it's a publicity stunt I think it's media putting a spin on shit like it always does. Although it'd be fucking funny if the whole band got pinned for all this shit and they went to prison in New Mexico hahaha.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 20, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> They said "girls that look under 18" unless they track down the chicks and verify they're underage I don't see them getting in trouble about it. I don't even think it's a publicity stunt I think it's media putting a spin on shit like it always does. Although it'd be fucking funny if the whole band got pinned for all this shit and they went to prison in New Mexico hahaha.


Too bad they weren't in Australia when this happened, that would be enough reason with that kind of suspicious material


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 20, 2010)

I smell bullshit.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 20, 2010)

i smell bullshit too.


----------



## liamh (Jul 20, 2010)

Bullshit...I smell it.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 20, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> Too bad they weren't in Australia when this happened, that would be enough reason with that kind of suspicious material


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 20, 2010)

cow 7 sig said:


>



Porn with small chested girls is illegal in Australia.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 20, 2010)

cow 7 sig said:


>


You know, the law that disallows the possession of pornographic material of women who have A Cup breasts or smaller iirc.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 20, 2010)

ahh yes.
my bad i completly read that all wrong.
nothing to see here move along 
carry on.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope this isn't a hoax like last time.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd say it was a hoax. It would be believable if it weren't for the child pornography part. It just seems really contrived like someone conjured up a list of offences and then thought "hmm... no, not eye-catching enough... i know! Everyone loves a kiddy fiddler witch hunt!". Unfortunately I smell BS


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## liamh (Jul 20, 2010)

KILL IT!!!
KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!


----------



## S-O (Jul 20, 2010)

Hedonistic scum.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 20, 2010)

why do i hate the guy on the far right the most? i just want to give him the doc marten dental plan !!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 20, 2010)

If this is a publicity stunt, I will be disappoint.


----------



## -One- (Jul 20, 2010)

Kill Your Stereo - News: Brokencyde Arrest a Hoax

God dammit


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 20, 2010)

The fact that the crimes pretty much match their lyrical content, im going to call publicity stunt/Hoax.

Fuck ^'d


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 20, 2010)

i already knew it was fake from when i saw tmz.tk.

no reputable news source is gonna use a .tk site address.

i saw the title and checked the actual tmz website and didnt see it.

oh crap, i just checked a couple posts up. beat me to it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 20, 2010)

And now I am disappoint.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 20, 2010)

What kind of band would accuse themselves of being pedos with a penchant for underage girls for publicity?

A band of pedos trying to hide a penchant for underage boys!


----------



## leandroab (Jul 20, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

I hope this is true...

Edit:

FUCK!!!


----------



## Blackhearted (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 20, 2010)

D:<
I was all excited too!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## White Cluster (Jul 20, 2010)

Where are they playing next? Let's plant some drugs and kiddie porn in their van.


----------



## liamh (Jul 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


>


 Thats amazing, I'm using that.l


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 20, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> What kind of band would accuse themselves of being pedos with a penchant for underage girls for publicity?
> 
> A band of pedos trying to hide a penchant for underage boys!


 
As it's been said, their demographic is almost exclusively 15-year old girls, if those girls think the band like to sleep with 15-year old girls, it's golden for their sales. I can definately see why they'd do that.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 20, 2010)

White Cluster said:


> Where are they playing next? Let's plant some drugs and kiddie porn in their van.


 
So... show of hands, who on SS.org has kiddie porn we can use?


----------



## misingonestring (Jul 20, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 20, 2010)

I figured this was a hoax. I live in Albuquerque, and I am pretty sure i would have heard about it on the news.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 20, 2010)

What happen to the good days where someone actually did something for publicity?!?!? 

Pussy lil bitches have to lie about shit to get people interested in hearing their music? I have never listened to this band and I refuse to let the gimmick work on me. I will not give them the 1 more play on their myspace player or the one more view on youtube they are looking for... Douchbags.


----------



## Randy (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice van full of Bud Light Lime, fags.


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 20, 2010)

How can anyone in the band justify this to themselves? Greed when there certainly isn't scarcity is pure evil.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 20, 2010)

Getting really old at this point.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 20, 2010)

4chan. i promise you 4chan is behind it


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> So... show of hands, who on SS.org has kiddie porn we can use?



I'm pretty sure we all know who.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> Nice van full of Bud Light Lime, fags.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 22, 2010)

Rick said:


> I'm pretty sure we all know who.


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 22, 2010)

You know you're in a shitty band when...

At first I wasn't surprised considering their fan base.



> In response to these reports, Brokencyde's Phat J said: "Honestly, we are sort of appalled by it, but we are used to it. People just want to try and throw dirt on our name and they have to make things up to make us seem like bad people so people won't like us. I would never do that to someone, so I can't relate to someone who would do it to us."


 
How old do you have to be to go to a brokencyde concert? - Yahoo! Answers

lolz XD

I tried to find their age. Apparently one is 21 and one is 23. I don't know about the others. "Cunkcore" is the shittiest term. Does anyone even say "crunk" anymore?


----------



## Sofos (Jul 22, 2010)

why did this have to be fake? these bastards deserve the worst death


----------



## MFB (Jul 22, 2010)

I was really gunning for this to be true but alas 

Meanwhile, on Wikipedia! Possibly two of the best things I've ever seen.



> Brokencyde has been universally panned by critics. Metal Edge magazine has called Brokencyde "fucking horrendous". "Thrash Magazine" has called them "a mockery to the world of music". Cracked.com contributor Michael Swaim said the band sounded like "a Slipknot-Cher duet". British commentator Warren Ellis calls Brokencyde's "FreaXXX" music video "a near-perfect snapshot of everything thats shit about this point in the culture".
> 
> The New Musical Express stated in a review of I'm Not a Fan, But the Kids Like It!, that "even if I caught Prince Harry and Gary Glitter adorned in Nazi regalia defecating through my grandmothers letterbox I would still consider making them listen to this album too severe a punishment."


----------



## Moro (Jul 22, 2010)




----------

